# Last Day on the Job Antics!



## Deleted member 14481 (Jun 2, 2019)

On my last day of work, I made a point to eat my boss's partner's food. It had already been sitting there for over 6 months, mind you, but I was DETERMINED to eat it out of spite!

What have you done on your way out of a job, that may be inconsequential, but you're very glad you did? ::drinkingbuddy:: ​


----------



## Breck (Jun 3, 2019)

Reported every o.s.h.a. violation I could find ... everytime I quit a job 👍


----------

